# Tuning GA16de S-Afc...



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

Does anyone have some directions on how to get started on setting it up.. before i go turbo, i want to know how to make sure i dont kill myself.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

well......when you're turbo....take it to a dyno and get a wideband 02 reading. wherever you're rich or lean, adjust it.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

so your saying that you can adjust all the air/fuel by rpm point??


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

yeah, the s afc from apexi can be adjusted for every 500 rpms. isnt that neat


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

I thought you were getting a hotshot kit? that's ctrl'd with the JWT


----------



## duben inc (Oct 31, 2002)

so, your saying that using an S-Afc you'll not need a JWT ECU for a forced induction GA16DE? This is interesting because it will reduce the total cost of going turbo...hmmm


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

duben inc said:


> *so, your saying that using an S-Afc you'll not need a JWT ECU for a forced induction GA16DE? This is interesting because it will reduce the total cost of going turbo...hmmm *


actually no, the amount of time you spend perfecting the air fuel ratio on dyno time is what gets you. Unless you have the hook up with a dyno then yeh.


----------

